# clutch replacement for sc252



## p goble (Aug 25, 2006)

Anybody know where I can buy parts for my stumpgrinder online?


----------



## okietreedude1 (Aug 25, 2006)

have you checked w/ the vermeer website?

I just called the most local store and ordered it. If you dont know where it it, you can find out at www.vermeer.com


----------



## p goble (Aug 26, 2006)

*found one thanks*

I found one at Poston Equipment in Pearland Texas. Beat the Vermeer price!!


----------



## Beast12 (Aug 26, 2006)

How many hours are on your machine. Just curious as to when the clutch could possibly go. Our SC252 has JUST under 1000 hours.

-Matt


----------



## Bigstumps (Aug 26, 2006)

Beast12 said:


> How many hours are on your machine. Just curious as to when the clutch could possibly go. Our SC252 has JUST under 1000 hours.
> 
> -Matt




No way it's original at 1000!! I think they all run the Ogura clutches. Lawn mower shops can order them for you. Make sure you "burnish" it in as shown on the Ogura web site - basically cycling it on off a few hundred times before you use it.


----------



## Beast12 (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep, it is the original electrically activated clutch. Machine was bought by our company brand new in April 2002. I am the only one who has done maintenance on it. 

Do they have a tendancy to go out earlier? How much do they cost and how long do they "usually" last?

-Matt


----------



## Mowingman (Aug 27, 2006)

Glad you found one quick. I am really impressed with the folks at Poston. I bought my stump grinder from them in the spring, and they were great to deal with. So far, have only needed a set of teeth for it. I ordered them from Poston, and had them next day. That is good service in my book.


----------



## Beast12 (Aug 30, 2006)

Beast12 said:


> Do they have a tendancy to go out earlier? How much do they cost and how long do they "usually" last?
> 
> -Matt




Anyone?

-Matt


----------



## Plyscamp (Aug 31, 2006)

I use up a clutch in about 500 hours, however i am running 35% more torque through the clutch than the 25 H.P. Kohler does. It is most important that you burnish the clutch prior to grinding.


----------



## p goble (Aug 31, 2006)

*just got back from the farm*

My machine has 600 hours on it. I bought it from a rental place in Houston. Maybe a mistake? I found out soon enough. I noticed a noise coming from the clutch side of the engine during my first job. It was a 5 foot diameter whit ash stump. Couldn't stand it so after removing all the belts I discovered the clutch bearing was bad. Had to replace it. Poston had one in stock and beat Vermeers price. Anybody know where I can order teeth online? Cheaper?


----------



## Bigstumps (Aug 31, 2006)

What type of teeth?? Hard to find a deal on the Vermeer Pro Series. Standard teeth you can get from Border City in Michigan. I don't think they have a website - just good quality teeth cheap!


----------



## Cptdave (Aug 6, 2022)

I’m trying to find a clutch for a 1999 Vermeer sc252. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Cptdave (Aug 6, 2022)

Cptdave said:


> I’m trying to find a clutch for a 1999 Vermeer sc252. Can anyone help me?


Is there an aftermarket clutch? If so I need to know the brand and part#.


----------



## TheAMMIXman (Sep 29, 2022)

Cptdave said:


> Is there an aftermarket clutch? If so I need to know the brand and part#.


Know I’m late to the party here but O P E makes one. Look up the 252 upgrade thread, I’m pretty sure it’s listed in there somewhere near the ending pages. Search will help.


----------

